# Scrap metal value in large old satellite dish?



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

A property we work on has asked my sons to haul off a very old and large metal satellite dish. It is the type that has open weave type metal in the dish part and it stands at least 12 feet tall on a metal stand.

Is there any scrap metal value in it and if so, approximately how much? My sons are trying to determine if they just let the dump truck man haul it off with the other junk or if it is worth their time to haul it somewhere?

Thanks.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

They make dandy gazebo tops. You might want to consider alternative uses instead of just scrapping it.

https://www.google.com/search?q=sat...tBqna6gGSxYCgDg&ved=0CFsQsAQ&biw=1009&bih=554


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

We had an old one BUT I'm sorry as I don't remember how we got. It is very easy for us cash in things as we can drive by the place on the way to town. My hubby just took in an old dishwasher...free lunch on the dishwasher, as he put it!


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I forgot how heavy they are but probably $10 to $15.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't get rid of the stand....They are perfect for mounting anything solar because they are aimable. I mounted 2 solar panels on mine and am able to adjust for the seasons to get maximum exposure.


----------



## bywaterdog (Nov 21, 2010)

This might not be for the squeamish...... But for the Frugal....

I have used them as a "fish feeder" The pole is mounted on a slant over a pond, with the dish angled to the sky.

Road kill/fish cleanings,chicken processing waste, is then tossed into it, fly larva (maggots) will then fall into the pond feeding the fish with pure protein.

It needs to be away from any living quarters for obvious reasons. And don't tell too many folks about this or you won't be able to sell your fish.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

bywaterdog: cool idea! I don't have a pond or that would be an interesting idea. 

If it is only $15.00 then we will probably just let the dump truck man have it. We do not have anywhere easy to haul metal to. Thank you.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

The last time I went general metal (i.e. truck load) was going for 12 cents a pound.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on what its made of. Most are steel, and would be worth around $11/100lbs around here. Ifits aluminum, it will be quite a bit more. 

They have lots of uses though. If you were closer, Id pick it up if you were planning to junk it. Throw an ad up on craiglist or freecycle and someone will pick it up to either scrap or use for somthing.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

here is my use of one of the antennas


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Very pretty. Maybe we will rethink this and bring the thing home.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh, yes - please rethink disposing of it - if I lived closer I'd come get it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I use one for a roof over a dog kennel


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...questions/181619-uses-old-satellite-dish.html


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

anything metal has value, not just scrap.

Like the examples above it most likely could be re-purposed or use in another project and at the least you locate it to a hidden corner till you have enough to make a trip worth while. 

I head to the scrap pile all the time.


----------



## charged (May 7, 2012)

The electronic head that is suspended out in front of those big old satellite dishes has a relatively large amount of gold in it. Keep that part. Even the newer, smaller dishes have a small amount of gold in the circuit board.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

If you don't already own one, get a 220 volt wire feed or stick welder and an angle grinder and learn how to use them, you won't regret it! It'll give you the ability to turn scrap into cool stuff people have mentioned, plus allow you to make repairs at home that you would normally have to haul to a welder and pay a tidy fee.


----------



## VERN in IL (Nov 30, 2008)

bywaterdog said:


> This might not be for the squeamish...... But for the Frugal....
> 
> I have used them as a "fish feeder" The pole is mounted on a slant over a pond, with the dish angled to the sky.
> 
> ...


 Paul Peter Porges -- Other Uses for Satellite Dishes Mad Magazine #306 October 1991

I have this issue! FOUND THE COMIC,


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

HAHA! This makes two laughs this morning! Funny pictures! Thanks!


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

We had a big aluminum dish out here when we moved in 9 years ago. It was solid, no mesh. A guy at work offered me, I think, about $35 or $40 for it It was 12' across. And he dug out the stand, too. He hauled it away, strapped on a big trailer.His son helped him load it.
I have no idea if he made any money on the deal.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

the metal ones are beautiful mounted on 4 posts as a roof for a gazebo, like the one above only use 4 posts and just strap the edge to the top of each of 4 wooden or metal posts..vines up..beautiful


----------

